# Problems with nighttime cityscape HDR



## jdong217 (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm not new to HDR. I use photomatix pro and I've gotten pleasing results in many situations during the day. I'm having quite a bit of trouble getting good results at night though. Granted, I use the presets in photomatix most of the time and only play with the bars for adjustments, but I can't seem to get a decent result.

I don't have any examples to post right now but I get weird areas of really bright random colors and the picture just super fake. Will try and create an example to post soon, Any tips?


----------



## mistermonday (Nov 27, 2011)

It's difficult to imagine without seeing an example. It sounds like you may be experiencing some posterisation but it could also be the algorithm Photomatix uses to merge source images. Some scenes work well, others do not.
Regards, Murray


----------



## SlickSalmon (Nov 27, 2011)

Nighttime HDR virtually requires using a camera with a long-exposure noise reduction algorithm.  Photomatix tends to amplify that kind of noise and will produce the kind of random colors you're describing.


----------



## janok (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi
I have taken some HDR night-shots and processed them with Photomatix. I have not experienced such problems. Below you see my adjustments and some examples for pictures I have processed.



photomatix_settings by janokiese, on Flickr



Say Ceheeese  v2 by janokiese, on Flickr



Railway station thru the fisheye by janokiese, on Flickr



View from the church-tower in Rhodes - old town by janokiese, on Flickr


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 1, 2011)

janok said:
			
		

> Hi
> I have taken some HDR night-shots and processed them with Photomatix. I have not experienced such problems. Below you see my adjustments and some examples for pictures I have processed.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jankiese/6420973049/
> photomatix_settings by janokiese, on Flickr
> ...



The 4th one is really good


----------

